# Bowtech photos



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

*Bowtech*

If you do a search in "general area" and in "bowhunting area" here on AT they have alot of pics and posts.There is also people that have shot them and they give their opinions. I'd post the link here for you but i'm not sure how to do it


----------



## Bazz (Nov 11, 2004)

Mmmmm

Yep as I thought - lotsa talk but no Pix of wot we all want to see..


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=123090

lots of pics and commentary


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

they updated their site. Shows it in video form


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*MORE PICS NEXT WEEK*

yeah, it appeared a small advance.

I was told web page will be running probably end of next week.

2005 will be a Great Great Year, no doubt!!

f.


----------

